# Suche Gilde, fast egal wo!



## Shye-Demmera (19. Dezember 2013)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich bin eine 34-jährige Vielspielerin und suche eine Gilde.

Meine Vorstellungen für eine Gilde die zu mir passt, fass ich mal in Punkte zusammen:

Punkt 1: am liebsten eine Ü-30 Gilde aber minimum sollte definitiv Ü-18 sein.
Punkt 2: keine Massengilde , mag es lieber klein und familiär.
Punkt 3: Gilde sollte natürlich aktiv sein
Punkt 4: Eine Gilde wo man auch wirklich integriert wird. ( Hab leider schon
öfters die Erfahrung gemacht, das man kaum bei was mitgenommen wird, weil nur
Cliquenwirtschaft in Gilde etc.)
Punkt 5: Eine Gilde die auch Aktivitäten außerhalb von Raid und Co. bietet. Was ich damit
meine sind zb. Angelwettbewerbe, Schnitzeljagden, Funruns etc. 
Punkt 6: Raids, egal ob Flex oder NHC, hauptsache mit Spaß.


Ich denke das sind so im groben die Punkte. Fraktion ist mir egal. Server ist mir fast egal. Nur bitte
kein PVP-Server! Würde halt auch auf den Server neu anfangen, kein Thema. einen 90er hat man schnell.
Bei weiteren Fragen einfach hier stellen oder mich per Post anschreiben.


----------



## Ginahh (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Du 

Schau doch mal bei uns vorbei Eigentlich genau das was Du suchst :www.meinegil.de

La vita e Bella ist eine Allianzgilde auf Rexxar unser aktuelles Membergesuch findest Du hier: http://forum.buffed....lla-sucht-dich/

Würde mich freuen von dir zu hören 

LG Nellas


----------



## Shye-Demmera (19. Dezember 2013)

@ Ginahh 

Eine Bewerbung von mir an euch ist raus!


----------



## Dark_Lady (19. Dezember 2013)

Unsere Gilde könnte da auch passen - allerdings sind wir keine Raid-Gilde und überwiegend Feierabend/WE's online - also zumindest dann mehr als 2 Member gleichzeitig...
aber wir haben Spaß am zusammen spielen - meist ist immer irgendwer zusammen im LFR unterwegs oder wir basteln an Gildenerfolgen bzw helfen uns bei den Spieler-Einzelerfolgen.
Falls Interesse besteht - Semper Fie, Krag'jin, Horde - kannst dich entweder über die Gildensuche bewerben oder direkt Elenriel oder Elainie anschreiben.


----------

